# Help!



## Peg 'n Peter (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi, I haven't been here in awhile. It's been too painful to return, what with Peter gone and all. Peggy stayed in the nest but tonight she did not come home. My heart is breaking (again). As she has two babies in the nest and it's dropping to zero tonight, I brought the babies inside. I have no idea when she last fed them but know she was in the nest this morning. It's 9:30 pm here and I have no way of accessing any bird food at this hour of night. Is there anything I can do for these poor little things? I can get stuff in the morning but I have to go to work tomorrow too. I do have an eye dropper. Should I at least give them some water?


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm glad you brought them inside. How old are the babies? I hope someone can answer you. I really can't. Just wanted to give you some support. mindy


----------



## Peg 'n Peter (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks Mindy. It's nice to reach a voice in the dark haha! I'm going to try and upload a picture as I haven't a clue how old they are. They are sooooo adorable. Stay tuned...


----------



## Peg 'n Peter (Mar 6, 2009)

Here they are.....








The 24 hour vet has something called high-potency mash for injured birds but I don't think that's what I need is it? Could I get that and dilute it with some water? They're squeaking and I'm sure they're hungry.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Yes you can give them this mash diluted with water, do not give them too much 5~7 ml and keep them warm to be able to digest. Puppy chow with water also works as long as you don't overfeed them.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

If all you have access to is the high potency mash, yes you can use it. I suggest you dilute it with warm water to a pudding consistancy and use the eye dropper to feed them. They appear to me to be approx 2 weeks old. It is important that they be kept warm. If you have a heating pad, place it under a towell on the lowest setting and place them on top of it.

Hopefully there will be others online that can offer you more advice. I know if you have any dry dog food you can soften it in warm water and roll it into very tiny little balls and feed them one a time to them.

I wish I could be of more help to you.

I'm so glad you brought them inside.


----------



## Peg 'n Peter (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't have dog food but I do have cat kibbles. Would that, softened in water, work? I'll run over to the clinic and get the mash, if the cat food won't work. They are in a very warm room right now so hopefully they'll be okay. They sure are cute. Thank you both for the replies.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Yes, I believe that the cat kebbles would be OK, but I really think that the High Potency Mash would be better. It is designed to give injured birds strength to speed recovery, so I think it would be good for the babies, as it would have alot more nutrients than the cat kibble.


----------



## Siam Sam (May 16, 2009)

I'd peg them at maybe close to 10 days. ?

Good luck!


----------



## Peg 'n Peter (Mar 6, 2009)

Got the mash. It's hard to feed them. How do I get them to open their mouths? The younger smaller one is very quiet. The older bigger one is a handful lol


----------



## alienbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Those baby birds are so adorable. 

I've been looking through some old posts, trying to find helpful info for you... I wish I was more experienced!  

A couple of members provided these links to handfeeding in the past-- there are some good pictures here and maybe they will give you an idea of what to do when it's time to feed. 
-http://picasaweb.google.com/awrats3333/BabyFeeding#

-http://community.webshots.com/album/165797594SYYRWL

I found this advice from TreesGray, regarding feeding a one-week old orphaned squeaker: 
_"You can take a baby bottle nipple and stick the end of the syringe into the hole, so the youngster can eat right out of it (the side that screws on the bottle), like they are used to with mom and dad. It is messy but allowing them to gobble the formula out of the end lets them swallow when needed, and you won't have to worry about him asparating using the syringe, that is a possibility if you aren't able to put it far back behind the air hole.

Squeeze in just enough and let him eat as much as he can and then squeeze in some more.

They should eat only when the crop is completely empty, and eat until the crop is full like a beanbag but not inflated like a balloon."_​
(The link to the thread with this advice is here: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/1-week-old-orphan-squeaker-help-26824.html

I think your eyedropper will work, too, if you gently open the bird's mouth and try to feed him the mash or cat kibbles.

Sorry I'm not that much help! Sending my best hopes to you & the little ones. Good luck. I also hope that your Peggy will return home, too.


----------



## alienbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Peg 'n Peter said:


> How do I get them to open their mouths?


Oh, I just saw your question. Can you try gently opening their beak with your fingers, and then squeeze in the mash with they eyedropper?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm happy to talk you through it if you want to call me...


----------



## alienbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Yay, _Charis_! (I read the big Thank You thread for Charis, so I know you're in good hands, if you take her up on her offer)


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Please check these links, I think, first one is easier to achieve
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bin7rhSLQss
http://www.pigeoncote.com/vet/feedbaby/feedbaby.html
If you don't have syringe, some plastic bottle will do.
Pay atention to smaller one he needs meore care.
Quiet baby is no good.
And yes, I would accept Charis' offer


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You know...this is the age the parents leave their babies to start a new nest. They only come back to feed them.


----------



## Peg 'n Peter (Mar 6, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone! This is such a wonderful forum. I just spoke with Charis and I think babies are going to be okay for now. They're fed and warm and safe for the night. They are so adorable.... have I mentioned that? LOL

Okay, going to bed and will update in the morning. Thanks again guys!


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Can we all relax now?
I'm glad that situation is under controll!


----------



## Peg 'n Peter (Mar 6, 2009)

Well it looks like mom has abandoned them? I just got home from work and checked on them and I *think* their crops are empty. Here we go again. Charis you might be getting a phonecall from me.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'll be on stand by.


----------



## Siam Sam (May 16, 2009)

Peg 'n Peter said:


> Well it looks like mom has abandoned them? I just got home from work and checked on them and I *think* their crops are empty. Here we go again. Charis you might be getting a phonecall from me.


We've had some unfortunate experience with that. If the mother has abandoned them, it could be that something has happened to the father.

Our rescue attempt did not turn out well. I can tell you be sure not to overfeed. And don't give a subsequent feeding until the crop is fully empty, or else there's a chance a certain bacterium may cause a deadly infection (I'm halfway convinced this is what happened with us.)

Good luck!


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

So sorry and sad that Peggy didn't return. Well the babies are in your care now. In no time at all you will master the hand feeding. Take my word for it, practice makes perfect.

I suggest you get some Kaytee Baby Bird Formula ASAP. That will be the easiest thing to hand raise them on. At this age they should be getting about 15CC three to four times a day. Make sure their crop is empty between each feeding.

It is also important that they be kept warm. If you have a heating pad, set it up for them on low under a towell. They should be kept in a dark quiet place and they will be fine. As they grow you will be able to increase the amount of formula and slowly introduce seed in the next two weeks.

These babies will be a blessing and a joy to you. Have you thought about any names?
Peg & Peter Jr. possibly??

Best of luck to both babies and you.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Here ya go...

You can hand feed defrosted corn and peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. I f it helps, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. That confines them without hurting them and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop the piece of corn and peas at the back of the mouth and over the throat. You will need to feed 40-50 per feeding and every time the bird’s crop empties until you know it is eating on their own. 
This is a wonderful method for teaching babies to eat because they feel the whole food in their mouth and it’s soft and easy to pick up and hang on to. The next step… seeds. 
The crop is located right below the throat and with food it fills up like a little balloon. The peas and corn make it lumpy and squishy


----------



## Peg 'n Peter (Mar 6, 2009)

Charis, I just finished feeding 35 peas and corn to each of them. It was such a rush! They are so adorable (have I mentioned that?). Other than getting pooped on by the big one, it went very smoothly. They looked so cute in their little sleeve/sock. I had to use a sock with the end cut off (ruined one of my good socks but it was for a good cause, ya know). The sleeve was too big for them but the sock worked great. They eventually wiggled their way out of it but they had caught on to the process by then and it was smooth sailing. I feel sooooo much better knowing that they've had a good meal. And I bought them organic peas and corn so it's good stuff. They're sleeping now, finally quiet. It's going to be so hard to let them go at the end of this but I know you guys do this all the time. The little one is much more active and vocal today, and they are both bigger.... in just one day! Charis, that advice was a godsend. You should have seen me earlier; covered from head (and hair) to toe in green mash LOL

I haven't thought of names yet but they each have distinct little personalities so I'm sure names will *emerge* shortly. I may just call them Peg and Peter jr in honour of their parents, whom I loved dearly (uh oh, tears)

Okay, good night for now and thank you EVERYONE for the support and advice.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm glad it worked. Keep us posted.


----------

